# vac leak with good idling?



## MikeHsu (Sep 24, 2003)

Is it possible to have a vacuum leak with good idling? I hear a "SHHHHHHH" noise right underneath the manifold where there are a lot of clamps and hoses. I hear is at idle, and when Im at 5000-7000 RPM it is very loud! Driving wise, the car is fine. Sometimes it will sutter when im in gear and I let go of the throttle and press the throttle back down.


----------



## phil55 (Oct 9, 2006)

*I found a Good Marketing Service for Search Engine optimization at*

I found a Good Marketing Service for Search Engine optimization at
http://www.serverlon.com

Hey folks I am looking for a professional search engine ranking company. I heard that ranking high in major search eingines is a wonderful and reliable way to get a lot of traffic to your website I have sofar optimized 2 of my websites with serverlon.com and I have been getting good results from their work. You can Visit this Page Ranking company at http://www.serverlon.com

This firm offer different packages in which you can get a certain number of pages optimized for that package. The will use the best keywords related your website/Business. But does anyone know of another advertising solution they offer. Has anyone

tried out their Search Engine Optimization?

I am also looking at targeted marketing campaigns at http://www.emaildeuce.com


Greg Davis


----------

